# 70 Year Old Donkey



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was playing around on Facebook and came across this:

http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/horsefeedblog/thedonkey-with-the-difference-flower-the-donkey-is-seventy-years-old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow. That's all I've got...just wow.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to see her actually move, I have a hard time believing she isnt insanely crippled..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I call total BS. Just the numbers they have about other horses are off. They don't even HAVE a verified real age for the oldest horse "Billy" - they say 62, but it's common knowledge that two records may have been mixed up/combined for two "Old Billys". It is NOT considered accurate. In general, the records for oldest horses to be verified are all in their 50's.

And if she had proof that she was 70, she'd be Guinness World Records.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

It makes me sad that she had to lose her Maggie Mae


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well what about the girl on here who's mare recently passed away at 50 something? She chose not to contact the AQHA about it, no reason to.

I believe it, she certainly LOOKS the part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it's suss too. Oldest living donkey, posted on a feed website, that happens to be fed that particular brand of feed...


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

whatever her age, she's clearly old and old equines tug at my heart strings. especially lil donks. love em!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Exactly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

doesnt really matter IMO shes an A-DOR-ABLE DONKEY DONK! I love old hoofers like that!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

50 is not 70. 50 does not set world records. 70 most defintely does, especially if you have such concrete proof as they supposedly have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseOlantern (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw that on Facebook as well and also couldn't believe it. I agree with the person that said she definitely looks the part even if it might not be true!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the only way to prove an animals age, is to have the orginal copy of a registration paper, Most breeds ask that the papers be returned when notified of an animals death. also most breeds have an age that they consider the animal deceased by, i think it is age 25 in APHA and TB. I dont recall exactly
and after about age 30 its not possible to judge by the teeth ..


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

She says she has the Jenny's identification papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Just because you have registration papers does not mean that they match the animal that they supposedly go with. You could have a 20 year old animal that dies, an unregistered 10 year old animal, and just say that the 10 year old is the 20 year old. Sure most breeds do DNA now, but 70 years ago, it didn't happen.


----------

